# Solved: GOM player problem with DFX



## jitenkm (Aug 29, 2007)

hi,
i use GOM player as my primary video player . GOM gives an option to use winamp DSP plugins for audio .I have a purchased copy of DFX (www.fxsound.com )for winamp which is a DSP plugin for winamp.

I have been using DFX with GOM player for an year now but suddenly it has stopped working,whenever i play a video the DFX window opens up but shows* no sound* .

i have tried reinstalling DFX,GOM player,codecs several times but to no avail.

DFX is working fine with winamp but shows no audio with GOM player..

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## jitenkm (Aug 29, 2007)

solved it myself ,i reset the codec settings & now everything is working again


----------

